# Cost Cutting Tips



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Like most I like to save a buck or two whenever I can, but I don't really penny pinch. However, it may be interesting to see how you find ways to save money or cut expenses.

My suggestion:

Get rid of your land line phone and replace it with an Ooma Internet phone. You must buy their equipment (I recommend Costco at $129.00). Once it's setup your monthly cost will be $3.98 (may vary by prov.), which includes unlimited long distance calls in Canada. So after about 3 or 4 months you'll start saving. There is an extra charge if you wish to keep your current phone number.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

We are the exact same. Save where we can but not ridiculous with changing our lifestyle. 

How is the reception? I've read a lot of very bad reviews with OOMA, as I was looking at it to change my current set up.

I also have VOIP with Magic Jack and my reception is terrible. We have tried many times to diagnose and can't fix all the beeping and clicking. I liked the idea of it since only paid 80 to get set up plus about $3/mth free LD in NA. However it doesn't work well and I can't get a land line where I am located.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

RBull said:


> We are the exact same. Save where we can but not ridiculous with changing our lifestyle.
> 
> How is the reception? I've read a lot of very bad reviews with OOMA, as I was looking at it to change my current set up.
> 
> I also have VOIP with Magic Jack and my reception is terrible. We have tried many times to diagnose and can't fix all the beeping and clicking. I liked the idea of it since only paid 80 to get set up plus about $3/mth free LD in NA. However it doesn't work well and I can't get a land line where I am located.


We have the wireless adapter so you need to have a good signal. I moved the router upstairs and that eliminated the Ooma rebooting periodically. Had the system about 1 1/2 year and have been really pleased with it.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

cannew said:


> Get rid of your land line phone and replace it with an Ooma Internet phone.


..provided you have reliable internet with adequate data.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We never bothered getting a land line when we moved. Both our cells have Canadian long distance included. We use a third party phone card for other long distance calls (very few).


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Retired Peasant said:


> ..provided you have reliable internet with adequate data.


Yes on internet, but it does not require or affect data usage.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

cannew said:


> We have the wireless adapter so you need to have a good signal. I moved the router upstairs and that eliminated the Ooma rebooting periodically. Had the system about 1 1/2 year and have been really pleased with it.


Good to hear. 

My home is hard wired and have a good internet signal. Just can't figure out why VOIP doesn't work well.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

fraser said:


> We never bothered getting a land line when we moved. Both our cells have Canadian long distance included. We use a third party phone card for other long distance calls (very few).


This may be where we're headed as can't get land line anyhow and VOIP isn't working for us. Would mean changing plans and a fair bit of cost to get more minutes & ld. Want to our fixed costs low too.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

RBull said:


> My home is hard wired and have a good internet signal. Just can't figure out why VOIP doesn't work well.


A good test whether or not Voip is going to work for you is to try using Skype first. I use Skype when friends are out of town, normally works great with video but there have been a few rare times when we've had to use audio only.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

RBull said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> My home is hard wired and have a good internet signal. Just can't figure out why VOIP doesn't work well.


The reviews of Magicjack have never been best. Ooma is more expensive initially but I've really happy with the service and cost. Cell only is fine (we have US cells only and save a lot because we spend 4-6 months in the sates. The Verizon Canada plan allows 1000 min of long distance in Canada & US, no roaming fees) , but it's nice to have a home phone.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you guys try Fongo?
http://www.myownadvisor.ca/cut-rogers-went-fongo-home-phone/

As for other cost cutting tips..

Turn off lights when you leave a room.
Walk or bike as much as you can.
Do your own housekeeping.
Don’t pay bank fees.
Use vinegar and water for a household cleaner.
Price match for groceries when you can.
Quit or never smoke.
Don’t drink (very much).
Always do your laundry in off-peak hours.
Buy in bulk when you find a good deal.
Use glass containers to preserve food (instead of plastic bags).
Don’t run any tap water unless you need to.
Have friends and family over for dinner.
Use old clothes for cleaning rags.
Use only energy efficient appliances in your home.
Pack your lunch for work.
Use VOIP for a home phone.
Make coffee and tea at home.
Raise your auto insurance deductible.
Grow your own vegetables.
Use CFL or LED lightbulbs.
Don’t buy bottled water.
Exercise at home (instead of a gym membership).
Sell unwanted crap.
Use coupons and other deals.

And the list goes on...


----------



## Cdnwife (Sep 10, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> Always do your laundry in off-peak hours.
> 
> And the list goes on...


You missed hanging your laundry to dry...


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I knew I forgot something!


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

I use a programmable thermostat to only heat/cool the house when I am going to be home. 

Set the A/C to only kick in when the house gets to 25. Use a fan to keep cool. Block off the vents in rooms of the house that you aren't using.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> Did you guys try Fongo?
> http://www.myownadvisor.ca/cut-rogers-went-fongo-home-phone/
> 
> As for other cost cutting tips..
> ...


Great list!!
Still drink, but I've gotten into making my own wine. Works out to $1.00 to $2.50 per bottle. Was never a wine person when young but now enjoy a glass or two.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

cannew said:


> Yes on internet, but it does not require or affect data usage.


So it needs the internet but doesn't use the internet?

I could see where it's usage might be optimised so that it won't affect a typical plan. 
Not having any usage is a different story ... and would make the requirement to have an internet connection a money grab.


IAC ... I'm not sure why I'd want to pay the $129 when the combination of Google Talk or Skype ($30 US a year) have worked fine for all my Canada/US calls.


Cheers


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We got rid of one of our two vehicles.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Great list, My Own Advisor! 

Here are a few other ideas:

Cut cable.
Stay away from malls and stores. 
Install Adblock on your computer. 
Negotiate the price of everything. 
Learn to enjoy cooking at home. It's healthier too. 
Buy fresh vegetables from the farmers' market. 
Make soup, stew or stir fry with leftovers.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have cable and internet of course.

Never, ever go into shopping malls. We may need some summer clothes for our winter trip...will buy this, as always, in late August or Sept. when merchandise is being reduced to make way for the fall inventory. 

For women....the sales should be particularly good. Sales figures are down considerably, inventory is a problem, and businesses need to get money as well as make way for fall/winter stock. All chains are reporting poor sales.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We live in Calgary. We joined the Calgary Co-op when we moved here in 2001. We buy all of our gas (full serve at self serve prices) and we get a combo rebate that is currently running at 8-9 cents a litre. We like it because it gives employment to some people who might otherwise have a challenge in securing part time employment. So we get the cents off coupons for the store, and we get our dividend at the end of the year. They also hold back a portion for our share account. We seldom buy anything else at Co-Op.

So the net of it we have been getting full serve gas (great in Calgary winters) a good discount, and as of last year we had $1000.00 in our share account. Would have gone there anyway because the service is so good. But the discount in the form of dollars off coupons, yearly dividends, and a share account balance is great. Certainly much more that we would have had by buying gas from another retailer...including Superstore! And WE own it through our shareholding.


----------

